
Serenity OS Demo (April 2019) - akling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBr5If8GrM4
======
akling
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19537807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19537807)

